# My husband says I am great at my newest hobby



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

My husband says I am great at my newest hobby,brewing beer.This is what I always wanted to try,it has been bad and good learning from my mistakes.I told him that I wanted to try this and it has been support from him since day one.My first batch did not come out good and I figured out the problems.It was terrible,I put in way too much of something in and my husband saw I learned from my mistakes.I did a new batch and we tried it last night.My husband said it was good and I nailed it.It was a Lager I made and glad he loved it.Included a couple of his friends,said this was the best home brewed beer they tasted.Overall he says I am good at it and I never got frustrated at all.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Good thing you didnt put in way too much of something the second time.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

I read somewhere that chickens like beer.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

mrshannahj said:


> My husband says I am great at my newest hobby,brewing beer.This is what I always wanted to try,it has been bad and good learning from my mistakes.I told him that I wanted to try this and it has been support from him since day one.My first batch did not come out good and I figured out the problems.It was terrible,I put in way too much of something in and my husband saw I learned from my mistakes.I did a new batch and we tried it last night.My husband said it was good and I nailed it.It was a Lager I made and glad he loved it.Included a couple of his friends,said this was the best home brewed beer they tasted.Overall he says I am good at it and I never got frustrated at all.


I think you just made yourself "Wife of the Year" in many mens' eyes.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

MrsHolland said:


> I read somewhere that chickens like beer.


_Those_ chickens are on the _other_ side of the road.


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I think you just made yourself "Wife of the Year" in many mens' eyes.


We both love beer.


----------

